# Help me - I want to start a photo club - read more



## OVR (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello...
   I'm VictorRazvan,O from Bucharest Romania... I'm a student at: The Engineering and Management of Technological Systems
   I want to start a photo club here. In all our Romania we have a few (after the communist era almost all were destroyed). In the biggest city (the capital) is only one photo club (and very small with no conditions...).
   I want to found a new club in Bucharest (maybe to write history in this domain) that is fated especially to the youth (but not only...)
   I dream to a big and successfully club to set rights this domain in my country but I don't have resources.
 That is the reason for my "yell for help" - resources... (maybe an admin can help me to make a campaign on this site... we will call it "yell for help". people will see faster and they will help more I think)
 Mitica100 recommended me this site... so now I will tell you what I want from you... I want help...
 my club needs anything that can be useful... I will make a list in the importance order:
 1. money - the most important thing for an activity in our days... I can't finish the papers because I don't have money (I'm a student and my family is an average one and in my country the life is very expensive) ... and because of the money problem I can't do a lot for the club...
 2. equipment... photo paper and substances, photo cameras and any accessories (doesn't matter how old they are), lenses, lights and anything that may be useful in a club (I want to have a studio and a laboratory too... I have a Krokus66 for my lab...)
 3. informative materials... at this part the Internet is full... I will want courses in my language because not everyone can understand English and not everyone can understand it very we (especially the technical part...)

 I'm here if you want to ask me something or if you want to help me...
 I will write more if you want...


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 9, 2006)

Victor Razvan, I have some old equipment I can part with. An old SLR made by Fujica, with an 135mm lens.  It seems to work well. I'll need an address where to send it to, you can PM (Personal Message) me and we'll take it from there.


----------



## OVR (Aug 9, 2006)

hello my friend...
 Thanks for your support...
 I will wait with interest your donation for my project...

 Something that I remembered...
 The club will have a site and anyone can see the status of the club, the members, our evolution and many more things... I must say that we will have a section were people can see who donated and what donation the club receive...

 I must say that you are the 3rd donor...
 1st one gave me an old Krokus 66 for my lab, but very well kept (I have a very old UPA that is almost useless)
and the 2nd gave me a Zorki 4


----------



## OVR (Aug 11, 2006)

I didn't put the post in the best location?!
nobody wants to help me?! any advice is good...


----------

